# Signature Ratings



## willy101 (May 25, 2008)

Rate the signature of the person above you!

Also some comments on my new sig would be nice.

Here it is:  



It's modeled after the Starcraft II logo


----------



## aerowalk (May 25, 2008)

i like the new sig better than mustang sig
new sig font color is a bit weird, but overall it's good
mustang 1 is a bit plain somehow, and he doesn't look happy 

new sig = 7.5 / 10
mustang sig = 6 / 10


----------



## Salamantis (May 25, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=63404

Search before posting new threads!


----------

